# I will be away for awhile



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will be away for awhile, my wife of 48 yrs passed away suddenly Sat morning. I know this will be hard for me but I will get through it and hope to be back in the future.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed,i am so sorry to hear this. i feel for you and your family and will be in our thoughts and prayers.

stay strong my friend.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

so ,sorry for your loss, PW.you have my condolences and prayers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers also Ed.

Rick & Cindy


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*So Sorry for your loss Ed---Sharon and I send our Sincere Condolences---God bless your Family*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Ed. I will keep you and my thoughts and prayers. If I can do anything Please feel free to call anytime day or not Ed

Rodney


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Ed, very sorry to hear about your wife, stay strong my friend thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about your great loss. 48 years is quite the achievement. Very understandable as to why you will be gone. Like the other guys have said, please let us know if there is anything you need.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, Ed. Condolences and prayers sent to you and your extended family from Michigan.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers. God bless friend.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, I'll will be praying for you.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Ed you have our sincere condolences. Please know that if I or anyone here on PT can help you in any way we'd be glad to.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My sincere condolences Ed, so sorry for your loss, cake care of yourself.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

My condolences Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys !

Skip, I got your message, I was in town taking care of all that had to be done. Thanks a lot buddy !!

Sorry, I just cant talk on phone right now.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Ed, I am sorry to hear this, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ed, I cant imagine your sorrow. You are in my and PT's prayers, condolences sent brother.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Our thought and prayers are with also.

Rick & Cindy A.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Our thought and prayers are with you also.

Rick & Cindy A.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, please know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss.
Ed, please remember that you are not alone... we are always here for you. 
With deepest sympathy, 
Eric and family


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Ed, I'll be praying for you and your family. Nothing can replace the love of a wife of 48 years, all that you can do is remember all the good times with her.

There will come a time when you go home after all the craziness is over and the family is all gone. And will feel like your all alone, know that there are people all over the US that care about you. People who would do anything they could to take some of the pain for you if they could, reach out to those people. It's amazing what just talking to someone can do to take ease the pain.

I don't really know you Ed, but I offer you my ear talk to. 217-273-9978

I'm a young man who has had a disproportionate amount of loss in my life. I will never understand your pain, but I can offer some consoling words and will help anyway I can.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks again guys !!

We were getting ready to go to town to pick up prescriptions for both of us. She went to put makeup on and I got her car out of the garage and pulled to front of house, leaving it running. When I went to bathroom door to ask how long and got no answer after 3 times. I unlocked the door with a nail and found her on the floor. Checked breathing and for pulse and nothing, I started cpr before calling 911 and after calling continued until help arrived. There was nothing they could do. We had just hugged and joked about making love in the snow, because it has just snowed overnight. I am glad I got to hug her and see her laugh just minutes before she passed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ed I cant imagine your pain and loss and wont pretend too. It sounds like she was happy right to the last. I only hope my loved ones have the same when they are called. I aint no soothe sayer or man of many words I just want you to know since I heard about your wife you have been in my thoughts many times throughout the day and in my prayers regularly. No words will remove the pain of your loss but talking with others will give you time to find moments of relief and time is all that will help to heal your feelings. Ed if you want an ear to bend or just want to vent I am hear and will do anything I can Ed. You have helped me and please understand I would be great full to be able to return the favor anyway I can. When those we love pass suddenly there is no coming to accept the possible outcome but in the end I would hope I go that way as well. Words can not express my sorrow for your loss but rest assured in knowing there will be no more battles or sicknesses or sorrow for her to feel.

A friend wishing you the best

Rodney


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot Rodney !

I am getting by day by day and trying to continue my daily routine of going to shop and daily errands. keeping busy right now is helping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keeping your daily routine up is a wise choice. You'll definitely have changes, but keeping as much as you can consistent will help you. Make sure you eat Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, I am trying to eat lunch and something for dinner. Those are the two hardest times of the day for me. She always fixed me breakfast if I wanted it and had lunch waiting when I came in from shop. Sometimes I helped at dinner but probably was more of a nuisance than any help. It was always my job to mash potatoes, cut meat and stir gravy when made. She loved to cook and I loved to eat it !!

Thanks again guys, chatting on here is helping , because I still have a problem talking about her out loud.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It'll be a challenge at first for you, but you'll adjust. I know you like to work with your hands and cooking is a lot like that. It's funny how much you have probably learned, but not realized, while she cooked for you. My Dad was in that position when my mom quit cooking. I gave him a couple of my soup recipes ( we like soup) and he'd make a big pot of it and freeze portions so he could just throw one in the microwave whenever he felt like it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am glad to see your still posting Ed. Cross one bridge at a time... PS. I hope you picked up your prescriptions, and don't forget to take care of your self.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your right Don, things are always going through my mind how she would make certain things.

Thanks Eric, I did pick them up, in fact changed them to mail order so I wont forget !

Whats so funny about my wife she was always afraid of me going to meet someone on the forums to go hunting coyotes, she always said "you dont know if their weird or not!"

Hopefully in the future I can get around to meet a few of you, Thanks again for all the support, even if some of you might be weird, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

we're all weird, but friendly. you are in my prayers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Weird all depends on your individual perspective.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Ed... After all the preaching I did to the kids about strangers and people on the internet, they freaked out when I said I was going hunting with Glen,... They said you can't do that... They gave me every scenario that I told them. Lmao... I can't believe that they actually listened to me.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed,

If you want to drive up to Nebraska, I could use some help calling and trapping!

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed,

I am not very good at times like this. Sorry for the goofy invite. I just meant if you have a need to get away, my home is yours!

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Larry, I knew what you meant. I will probably plan a trip around US next year.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Let me know when Ed I you have my address and we can do something around here for a day or 2 easy. Even if its eating and drinking coffee of going to Cabelas and depending on time frame go see if we can shoot something besides the bull.

Rodney


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Will do Rodney, I was hoping to drop by in Nov when I was in Houston. Told wife we could go up towards Dallas and back that way, but as usual things didnt work out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, I'm so very sorry for your loss, you and your family have our deepest condolences. Sorry for being absent during these last few days but like others have stated, I'm here for you, if you need an ear or a shoulder please let me know.

Our thoughts and prayers are there for you and your family.

Mike & Mary

May the stars carry your sadness away,
May the flowers fill your heart with beauty,
May hope forever wipe away your tears,
And, above all, may silence make you strong.​Chief Dan George​


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Bud when we are suppose to meet we will. Don't question why or when just understand there is a plan that we might not understand but when we do we will see why and then again maybe why not. LOL. Life is that way you know.

Ain't going no where to my knowledge excluding I hit the power ball drawing then you all better watch out!!!!!!

Rodney


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I want to Thank all the members that have called and sent cards in this hard time. It has really helped me start to move on with my life. Most people will go through the loss of a loved one of some kind in their life. The support of friends and family cant fix the pain but it can comfort you as it has done for me. Thanks again, I am glad to be a part of such a great forum.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed, how are you doing? I thought about you when I had some down time. My hope was and still is that your life continues to progress and on more then one occasion a smile comes to you!

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Larry. I am getting by. Been keeping fairly busy with a couple of cabinet jobs and some calls. I havent been out calling except one day when I visited a buddy on a Javelina hunt. Called in a double on grey Fox less than 10yds, but just let them go. It may take me awhile but I will get back to some type of normal living,


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Continue to stay busy and if nights grow long get up and turn on the TV to refocus your thoughts. Yes their are some shows late at night, its not all info -mercials.

BTW ED....Its okay also to talk out loud in your home to you beloved wife also! Just be careful though as you'll still lose the arguments I guarantee it! :smile:

Larry


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My sincerest condolences Ed. Wish I would have known. Need to be on here more. Hope all is well with you my friend


----------

